# Good exterior paint



## qdslse (Apr 25, 2008)

What is your exterior paint choice? We have not done any exteriors in a while and need to take care of a friends re-hab real quick. Who has a good paint at a fair price these days?
Thanks


----------



## alan (Feb 17, 2010)

sometimes good paint is cheap and junk paint fair.

but go with ben moore. moore guard which is a satin,for the money and quality you should be happy. I'm guessing around 35$ per gallon.
good luck


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

*Don't Skimp On The Exterior*

Cheap exterior paints will need re-applying before the papers are signed
Good exterior paints would be BM's MoorGlo/Guard or Pitt's Manor Hall
Even in a re-sell sit. BM's Aura or SW's Duration would be a plus for sale rather than a detriment and could add value to the home (they won't have to re-paint the exterior for a while)

For the least expensive ext. (but passable) though, I'd check out Manor Hall
It might (or might not) be cheaper than MooreGlo/Guard in your area with your dealer(s)


----------



## GuyWhoKnows (Apr 13, 2010)

*Exterior Paint*

Go with Sherwin Williams Duration Exterior. It is self Priming over new construction and one coat coverage over existing coatings. If not that go with Sherwin Williams Resilience. I run a paint store. Obviously you could guess which one. I always get people coming in and telling me BM exterior is horrible.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Benjamin Moore Moore Guard/Glow. You can get it at Epco, JC Licht or any number of independent paint stores in the Chicagoland area...........


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Dulux Fortis


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

slickshift said:


> Cheap exterior paints will need re-applying before the papers are signed
> Good exterior paints would be BM's MoorGlo/Guard or Pitt's Manor Hall
> Even in a re-sell sit. BM's Aura or SW's Duration would be a plus for sale rather than a detriment and could add value to the home (they won't have to re-paint the exterior for a while)
> 
> ...


Aura Exterior is $99.00 a gallon (retail) here! Should be self applying for that price. :yes:


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Duron's ,Weathershield, if you can still get it


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Goes without saying that good prep is one of the keys to an exterior paint jobs duration. Since this is a re-hab, you are probably going to get in and out fast.

SW's A-100 is a nice exterior paint for the price. But we get PPG's Manor Hall for almost the same.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Try the Ben exterior form benjamin moore. Uses the same 100% acrylic colorants as the Aura, but sells for less than the Moorlife/Gard/Glo lines.


----------



## BADPIG (Sep 5, 2008)

*I use the cheapest Behr exterior flat I can find. Then I cut the exterior paint down using a 50% paint / 50% water ratio. Paint goes on like a dream and looks great just long enough to get the HO check to clear. *

*The lowballers and illegal immigrant painters don't know what hit em! *

*I can paint a 2000 sq ft exterior off a $75.00, 5 gallon of Behr and one gallon of trim. Thats how it's done nowadays...I thought everyone did this???*


*James *


----------



## dim715 (Feb 22, 2010)

sw loxon xp


----------



## capitalcity painting (Apr 28, 2008)

dim715 said:


> sw loxon xp


Good choice if its masonry and you like your paint to cover 100 sq ft. Otherwise go with Duration


----------



## In Demand (Mar 24, 2008)

Depending on color and substrate there are a few different option I like to use.
Aluminum Siding : Super Paint, I like that I can get it to build pretty decently without sagging.
Cedar Siding : Prime with a thick coat of Glidden's Gripper, then 2 coats of Satin, usually Dulux because I am already at the Glidden store picking up the Gripper, but Super Paint is equaly as good for a brush and roller application.
I will use Duration or Aura if that is what the HO wants, but I will explain to them that I dont think the products are worth the extra money IMO and that the warranty on the can is pretty much useless no matter who the manufacturer is.


----------



## summertime14 (May 4, 2009)

$99 for Aura? $49.99 around here.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Modern. There is another reason I like you.. outside of the crossdressing midget **** you share with me.. it is that you like Dulux and glidden :thumbsup:


----------



## qdslse (Apr 25, 2008)

Thanks so much for all the suggestions, comments and valuable opinions we are getting ready to make our decision this weekend.

And yes our favorite used to be Weathershield but we can no longer get it around here, therefore my original question!


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

summertime14 said:


> $99 for Aura? $49.99 around here.


Really? With our dollar at par that really stinks!!

Interior is $65. (retail)


----------



## midatlanticpaintguy (Apr 16, 2010)

Dulux Fortis is the best I've used. Great quality for the price. Typically sells around low-mid 30's.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

qdslse said:


> What is your exterior paint choice? We have not done any exteriors in a while and need to take care of a friends re-hab real quick. Who has a good paint at a fair price these days?
> Thanks


Sam's Club:thumbsup:


----------



## summertime14 (May 4, 2009)

Well 49.99 is contractor not retail. So I guess thats not a good comparison. I like the Dulux line, its the same paint as the Devoe Regency, but with a different label slapped on. Its a good paint, not self priming or lifetime guarntee and all that extra junk, you get exactly what you pay for. I used to like the Devoe Weather King, it was a great product while it was out, but the regency (dulux) relaced it, and didn't quite seem as good for me.


----------



## Petero (Mar 20, 2010)

*Duration for Re-hab*

I've been a Ben Moore cheerleader for years & years. But....

5-6 years ago, we did an old 1860's 2 story in really sad shape.
Took it right down to the wood all over. 2 coat Duration. Still looks great today. I'm amazed.

2 years ago, did 800+ feet of cedar deck & stairs railing system & steps.
Exposed to sun, weather, & ocean front factors. 
Put it on in the fall & in crappy weather conditions (lots of fog & low overnight temps...bad bad conditions) . Last summer was a really bad year for weather...constant rain most of the summer. Fog etc. the rest of the time. Historically, this railing wouldn't go 1 season without needing at least touch-up the following year. I was re-painting the whole thing about every third year. I had occasion to look at it the other day, as the client is a core regular repeat customer. After 2 winters, this railing & step system looks almost as good as the day it was completed. I was shocked. The client insists to use the Duration on this year's projects.

I'm a believer. Can't miss with SW Duration.
Though, I don't use it for everything, it's the go-to product when I need some "heavy lifting" to get the job done.


----------



## CK_68847 (Apr 17, 2010)

Permacryl from Diamond Vogel much better than Super Paint and cheaper for most contractors. It is as good at Duration. Pittsburgh also has a very good paint called Sterling paint which was carried over from Iowa Paint when they bought them out. It is cheaper than most other exteior paints, a lot thicker, and it stands the test of time. I will say Super Paint has improved. It use to be like water until they modified it a year or two ago, but it still doesnt touch those two paints.


----------



## Diversers (Aug 2, 2009)

I would have to say SW Duration Hand s down its the best paint I've used


----------



## jimbeam58 (Apr 18, 2010)

Frazee Dura Tech 2:thumbup:


----------



## palmerjerr (Aug 2, 2010)

We’ve been using California Paints exterior paints. They are both high quality and affordable. They have a whole lot of options in latex and oil based exterior paints and we usually scour their website for tips before starting any painting job. They’ve got some good literature in there!


----------



## 4ThGeneration (Apr 17, 2007)

GuyWhoKnows said:


> Go with Sherwin Williams Duration Exterior. It is self Priming over new construction and one coat coverage over existing coatings. If not that go with Sherwin Williams Resilience. I run a paint store. Obviously you could guess which one. I always get people coming in and telling me BM exterior is horrible.


 
As a contractor I get the same stories from home owners about Sw, so it can all be relative actually to the idiots applying the paint...

I would only go with the Resilience during the Early Spring or late fall because the only selling point it has is the moisture thing for the price tag. Go with Super Paint if its later in Spring or before Fall(All this is for the northern climates mailny as it did not sell too much back in Fl)


----------



## 4ThGeneration (Apr 17, 2007)

Paint and Hammer said:


> Aura Exterior is $99.00 a gallon (retail) here! Should be self applying for that price. :yes:


Thats a rip then. They must be having it tinted at another store and they put their price tag on it. sounds like that should come in a 2 gallon container in the least.

Durons Weathershield was great and I still use it from Sherwin williams if the owner agrees to pay for it. Its a good paint, but will be discontinued one day. Duron had some jammin coatings called Siding in a Can. They changed it to Signiture Select and then they dropped that line I think.


----------



## stlpainter (Jul 12, 2010)

California Fresh Coat / 2010


----------



## kerk (Oct 14, 2009)

GuyWhoKnows said:


> Go with Sherwin Williams Duration Exterior. It is self Priming over new construction and one coat coverage over existing coatings. If not that go with Sherwin Williams Resilience. I run a paint store. Obviously you could guess which one. I always get people coming in and telling me BM exterior is horrible.



Hmmmmm "self priming over new construction"? If it can self prime on new construction, why not on old paint?

I'm still waiting for someone to tell me what 'the' special ingredient is that makes a paint 'self priming'. Me thinks there is none.

Until they do, it is just a marketing buzz word. Either 'all' latex paint is 'self priming', or it 'all' isn't. And the ability to 'self prime' will be relative to the quality of the paint.

As far as the OP, not sure about now, but I would expect the same still holds true, back in the day before the requirement to list ingredient percentages on the label of any paint shipped across state lines was dropped, you were able to bypass the BS, and directly compare what was actually in the can.

Over time, after comparing many manufactures, in order to be able to offer contractors an apple to apple alternative, and attempt to steal their business, I found that 1st, 2nd shelf, and new construction lines for different manufacturers varied little in ingredient content. 

I actually had a notebook with baseball card sleeves with cut out ingredient labels from all the competitors.

As quality dropped, you would see little difference in water content, but rather an exchange of titanium for clay, and acrylic for vinyl acrylic blends.

Point being, at least then, top shelf products, from different mfgrs., had an insignificant difference in the quality and quantity of ingredients. I would be surprised if it's any different now.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Only thing is is that the label would tell you if if had acrylic resin or whatever, but it could not tell you if Brand X resin is better than brank Y's resin.


----------



## kerk (Oct 14, 2009)

DeanV said:


> Only thing is is that the label would tell you if if had acrylic resin or whatever, but it could not tell you if Brand X resin is better than brank Y's resin.


True, it also wouldn't tell me which mine the titanium came from either, but hey, it was better than nothing. 

:thumbsup:

I still say the differences are negligible.


----------



## hammerheart14 (May 29, 2010)

On new wood or bad area's, I recommend Suprime as a primer coat, retails around 27 bucks:

http://www.prattandlambert.com/pdf/product-data-sheets/1001.pdf

then of course, Accolade Ext Eggshell, my favorite exterior paint finish, retails around 48 bucks :

http://www.prattandlambert.com/pdf/product-data-sheets/4200.pdf


----------



## hammerheart14 (May 29, 2010)

summertime14 said:


> Well 49.99 is contractor not retail. So I guess thats not a good comparison. I like the Dulux line, its the same paint as the Devoe Regency, but with a different label slapped on. Its a good paint, not self priming or lifetime guarntee and all that extra junk, you get exactly what you pay for. I used to like the Devoe Weather King, it was a great product while it was out, but the regency (dulux) relaced it, and didn't quite seem as good for me.


Yeah, I sold that Devoe Regency and FOB Weather King 2 for years, but i found out it was over-priced and couldn't compete with the big boys: Duration, Aura, Accolade. My former boss **** his pants when he found out I sold something better for around the same price!!!!!


----------



## stlswrep (Aug 4, 2010)

I had a loyal life long BM customer try Resilience today and he loved it. He compared it to Mooreguard maybe better. Dark color "Black Bean" on smooth vinyl shutters. (hope they dont warp) Covered in one coat. Resilience goes on great. You should really give it a shot.


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

> then of course, Accolade Ext Eggshell, my favorite exterior paint finish, retails around 48 bucks :


It will be a cold day you know where before I pay $50 for a gallon of exterior house paint. Not a dig against you, but all $50 per gallon exterior house paint.


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

> Hmmmmm "self priming over new construction"? If it can self prime on new construction, why not on old paint?


The nano-technology "sees" that it's an existing surface and shuts the program down!

Hell......I don't know :confused1:


----------



## hammerheart14 (May 29, 2010)

VanDamme said:


> It will be a cold day you know where before I pay $50 for a gallon of exterior house paint. Not a dig against you, but all $50 per gallon exterior house paint.


It's around fourty bucks a gallon if you are a liscensed painter/general contractor. I know it's expensive, but Accolade, Aura, and Duration are worth it.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I have yet to use Aura or Accolade but I can say that Duration holds up extremely well. Its not the easiest paint to work with, but its the best by far I have used.

I am using Duron Signature right now, and it is hands down the easiest to use exterior paint I have ever seen. Flows like water, excellent hide, and great coverage. 

Will see in five years how well it holds up compared to others in the same price range like BM softgloss.





stlswrep said:


> I had a loyal life long BM customer try Resilience today and he loved it. He compared it to Mooreguard maybe better. Dark color "Black Bean" on smooth vinyl shutters. (hope they dont warp) Covered in one coat. Resilience goes on great. You should really give it a shot.


 I have been a life long BM guy myself, and tried using it on a big exterior I am on. After I used it for a day I took it back and went with Duron instead. Its really easy to work with, but it doesn't hide worth a damn. Which means two coats where I should get by with only one, costing me a lot of money to use it.

I wouldn't put Resilience in the same category as BM soft gloss, and to me I think the chemists at SW were trying to improve super paint, and the suits decided to make a new paint and charge $5 more for it instead.

Several guys here said as much when I made a thread about it.


----------



## Phantom (Aug 3, 2010)

I did a personal job for a family member recently where I had to redo the underside of the roof eaves on a 1-story ranch house. There was a ton of scraping & prep to be done first as you could imagine with years of moisture & weathering, as well as priming before the top coat(s). The deal was they were supplying the paint, and despite my suggestions I was a bit skeptical when I arrived to see several gallons of Zinsser exterior primer and mold/mildew resistant exterior paint :blink: I went ahead with it anyway and I must say even though it rolled on pretty thin it turned out surprisingly well. 

I would've gone with BM or S-W, something of a much better quality, but for this particular project the Zinsser did it's job.


----------



## TJ Landry (Aug 3, 2010)

Ben Moore and SW are incredibly overrated (not to mention overpriced) paints. California, Muralo and Valspars Duramax (Lowes) are excellent choices and have come out on top of consumer reports yearly assessments. If you go with BM stay away from the "Contractor Series", it's garbage (yes, I'm sure I'll get flak from this but I really don't care) and many contractors like to use it since its cheap and still carries the ever holy BM name. The Aura line is dense with pigments and covers nicely but at 60 - 70 bucks a gallon it is simply another way BM has been raping contractors over the years. Experiment, do some research etc.

90% of painting contractors will automatically suggest Ben Moore or Sherwin Williams because they've drunk the kool-aide years ago. Its lazy thinking. give companies that are making better products your business. :icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

TJ Landry said:


> Ben Moore and SW are incredibly overrated (not to mention overpriced) paints. California, Muralo and Valspars Duramax (Lowes) are excellent choices and have come out on top of consumer reports yearly assessments. If you go with BM stay away from the "Contractor Series", it's garbage (yes, I'm sure I'll get flak from this but I really don't care) and many contractors like to use it since its cheap and still carries the ever holy BM name. The Aura line is dense with pigments and covers nicely but at 60 - 70 bucks a gallon it is simply another way BM has been raping contractors over the years. Experiment, do some research etc.
> 
> 90% of painting contractors will automatically suggest Ben Moore or Sherwin Williams because they've drunk the kool-aide years ago. Its lazy thinking. give companies that are making better products your business. :icon_cheesygrin:



California...no experience with, but heard good things :thumbsup: Muralo, also an excellent choice :thumbsup: Valspar.....havent heard anything good, except this post. I will gladly put up any of my "over priced" "contractor grade" BM products against the best Behr or Valspar any day. Super Spec exterior flat at around $20/gal will out perform a $35/gal of Behr or Valspar so called "premium" any day, as would SW A-100....and I dont even sell SW.


What most people dont understand is that many (not all) of the products carried in the box stores are specifically made for them by manufacturers, but thats a whole new topic :yes:


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Yea don't think Super Spec is overpriced by any measure.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

TJ Landry said:


> The Aura line is dense with pigments and covers nicely but at 60 - 70 bucks a gallon it is simply another way BM has been raping contractors over the years. Experiment, do some research etc.


I wish I could get $60-$70/gallon. Id have a Denali instead of a Dakota :thumbsup: I can only get $50/gal  BM has done their testing. In fact they have been working with acrylic colorants since the mid 90's that I know of...maybe before then, I dont know for sure.

As far as raping contractors. If you cant afford it, dont buy it. Im not going to say Mercedees, BMW, Cadillac, Lexus, Infiniti, Acura and Jaguar are ripping off their customers. They make a quality product and charge a premium price. If you want it, you pay for it. :yes:


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I wouldn't bother NC I think he is a troll who works for a big box store paint company. The pros know that stuff is mostly junk. No matter what they do, other than making better paint, will convince us other wise. 

They can fool Suzie homemaker but guys who spend all day, every day in the bucket know wtf they are talking about.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Back to this ol little discussion. 
If I'm making money, I don't care what I put on there. If I can make good money and they want me to put butter on the house, I will.
Of course I cover my arse before hand.


----------



## MNpainter (Jul 17, 2008)

TJ Paint said:


> Back to this ol little discussion.
> If I'm making money, I don't care what I put on there. If I can make good money and they want me to put butter on the house, I will.
> Of course I cover my arse before hand.



:thumbup::yes:


----------

